# WooHooooo!!!!  Delivery tomorrow



## smokyokie (Jul 25, 2007)

It's been 2 months since Betsy was retired, but tomorrow the new baby arrives.  I'm talkin' 6'x36" w/ internal firebox w/ top heat feed, and a 2'x2'x3' upright oven to boot.  No pix as yet, but I'll post up some baby pix when she gets here.

Hey Mike, round up the boys, and let's break her in right.

Smokey Okie's gonna have a big smoke just east of Broken Arrow, Okla on 51 hwy, and anybody that wants to come is welcome.  I'll do some butts& brisket, sausage, ABTs, etc..  Anybody that wants to bring some of their specialties and throw them on is welcome to do so.

Tim


----------



## jts70 (Jul 25, 2007)

Congrats Tim!! Glad to hear you are getting back in the saddle again! I cannot wait to see the pics! 

Get her named too!!!


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 25, 2007)

Can't wait to see her Tim. Bet you're a proud daddy, probably pacing the floors at the office right now. Take two spoons of BBQ sauce to calm your nerves.. she'll be here soon enough.

Keep Smokin


----------



## clyde (Jul 25, 2007)

I'll be there!  I'll bring the cow meat and some fish.  How bout if I smoke some oysters?

Who else is coming?  When are you going to do this?


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm gonna try to work it out. I can't wait to meet ya Clyde... any pig that likes cow can't be all bad ... wink - oink - oink oink


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 25, 2007)

great deal- can't wait for the pics.


----------



## meowey (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow!  Please post pics.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jul 25, 2007)

Sounds like a good time is at hand! I will be waiting for the pics.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 25, 2007)

Whoo Hoo! It's a celerbration!


----------



## t-bone tim (Jul 25, 2007)

That's great news Smokyoky, can't wait to see her and hear what name you come up with !! Good luck on your maiden smoke


----------



## hawgheaven (Jul 25, 2007)

Congrats Tim!! Can't wait to see the new baby, wish I were closer to see her in person!


----------



## ultramag (Jul 26, 2007)

Glad to hear the new pit is ready Tim. PeculiarMike hasn't called to say what time he is picking me up yet.


----------



## navionjim (Jul 26, 2007)

Smokey Okie's gonna have a big smoke just east of Broken Arrow, Okla on 51 hwy, and anybody that wants to come is welcome. I'll do some butts& brisket, sausage, ABTs, etc.. Anybody that wants to bring some of their specialties and throw them on is welcome to do so.

Tim[/quote]

How far is Broken Arrow from Houston?!!!!


----------



## clyde (Jul 26, 2007)

Smoky Okie said you guys were coming.  I imagine Mike will be sending you a PM soon.  I wonder if it got there yet.


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 26, 2007)

awesome!! can't wait to see pics!


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 26, 2007)

How far is Broken Arrow from Houston?!!!![/quote]




Just go to Oklahoma City, turn right, and drive for 2 hours.

Tim


----------



## dawgwhat (Jul 26, 2007)

Where's the pictures?


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 27, 2007)

It hasn't shown up yet.  There will be pix!

Tim


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 27, 2007)

Is it there yet


----------



## ultramag (Jul 27, 2007)

Well go find it and take some pics. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I just saw in the signature it was re-born stainless. I bet that thing is gunna look wunnerful!


----------



## shellbellc (Jul 27, 2007)

Go out and hunt down that delivery guy!!!


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 27, 2007)

I wish!  The reborn stainless item is my old faithful Charbroil Chuckwagon charcoal grill.  I don't know if a big smoker would look good in stainless though.  It just seems like they're supposed to look black.  Maybe it's so they won't show dirt or something.


He just call ed me about an hour ago and told me something about his water line breaking and needing to repair it or something like that.  I think he's just playing with me, the little &*%^#[email protected])*&

Tim


----------



## brennan (Jul 27, 2007)

Tell him to call AAA and let them take care of the truck, in the mean time he better be hoofin that baby to your house!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 27, 2007)

i shudder everytime i see those silver looking things ( i can't use the term for those here lol). gotta be black- besides, who wants the sun reflecting back on them & getting darker than the meat we're cooking.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 27, 2007)

OK! I'm flexible. Mag has a job and isn't so flexible, PC the same. No idea about Shortone but suspect he has to make a living also.
*Let's talk a date.* Guys only or wives/significant others included?
I'm UP for it, knowing this would be a RILLY good time with some RILLY good eats! And "something cool to drink".
Oky mentioned three 30 packs earlier!!!!!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








Let's see...... 3X30=90 !!!!!!!


----------



## ultramag (Jul 28, 2007)

I reckon the Oky needs a good first shot at setting a time frame and seeing if it works for all of us. I assume we're looking at a weekend trip. I need to be home Monday Aug. 6th for sure. Other than that, I can come and go pretty much as I please as long as I keep up the bennies at work, can afford it, and don't have any other obligations. 

If we keep it at 3 or 4 we can take the Hillbilly Cadillac and be pretty comfortable as far as getting there goes if I'm able to make it. I'll try to keep an eye on this as best as a working stiff can Mike. FYI, SmokyOky has no puter at home so we are most likely at a stand still until Mon. 

Lets see, 3x30=90/5=18 cold beverages in the Mag.


----------



## short one (Jul 28, 2007)

Fellas, just figure out when would work for you, as I said earlier, Aug. is going to be busy. Aug. 5- family reunion, my side, 11-12- local fishing tournament on river, which I help with, 16- K.C. plays Miami in K.C. and wife is Miami fan and boss at work gave us thier 4 season tickets, 18-19-camping with friends at Holton, Ks. (army buddies). So don't wait on me to set a date, I'll just have to see how things work out.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 28, 2007)

Ball is in Oky's court. Pick a date and let's see what happens. 
Jane would like to attend.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok, but she is going to have to make me at least a couple Bloody Marys.


----------



## pigcicles (Jul 28, 2007)

Sorry I've been out for a couple of daze... Let me know when ya'll would like to make the sacrificial run for the better good of man kind. My schedule is so screwed up anyway. Supposed to be off this weekend and scheduled for next weekend. I just need some advance warning to schedule a vacation day if needed.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 29, 2007)

She can do that!
She made us a "few" when she got home from work yesterday (Friday you know)  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Learned to really like a good bloody mary during the years we spent in Minisoda. They serve them with a "short" beer on the side at Hidden Haven Country Club north of Minneapolis. The bartender taught Jane how to make them.


----------



## tonto1117 (Jul 29, 2007)

Congrat's Tim. Look foward to seeing the pics of your new baby!!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 29, 2007)

is it there yet ?


----------



## smokyokie (Jul 30, 2007)

It came yesterday!  I burnt it in good.  Ran it up to 500*, tossed on 15# of beef suet in both ovens, and let 'er rip.  I'm going to start a new thread and try to get some pix up this morning.


*BTW  just a note to all of you that didn't attend the first SMF get together,  as you read through this thread, take time to notice some of the friendships that developed through having attended , and if you value new friendships, consider attending next year.*

Tim


----------

